# Pregnant?



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if this platy is pregnant?

Sorry picture isn't great.

Thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

look like it. though, they will 'box out' more right before they drop their young.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks like it is pregnant.

It's also can be a dropsy. I hope it's not it. Fishes with dropsy usually handing around a surface.

Look at she in the morning. Her belly can be smaller after she was not eating for some time.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It looks like it is pregnant.
> 
> It's also can be a dropsy. I hope it's not it. Fishes with dropsy usually handing around a surface.
> 
> Look at she in the morning. Her belly can be smaller after she was not eating for some time.


Hope not!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Hope not!




It's pregnant.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Fish_man.. prepare the breeding tank ... frys on the way. If she will try to rub her belly against rocks or gravel ... in 1-2 days she will have frys.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

are any of the scales pine coning? if so you have dropsy if not you have babies on the way. ;0


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

TBemba said:


> are any of the scales pine coning? if so you have dropsy if not you have babies on the way. ;0


no scales sticking out

I've moved her into a fry tank


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats you should get a breeder Nursery I have one and they are great the fry can pass through the grate and prevents mom from snacking.

Better pic


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

TBemba, I have the same nursery, but to be honest, I don't understand all those accesories what are to be used for. I used the nursery and the lid. Id you know where I can get a turotial or something like that .. thanks.

Other than that .. it works great. In my breeding tank (used for platy and swordtail frys) i put some plants and there is is .. no stressed mother high survival rate for frys. Oh and Fish_man, I found this food excelent for frys.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Congrats you should get a breeder Nursery I have one and they are great the fry can pass through the grate and prevents mom from snacking.
> 
> Better pic


I have one like that but not as big.

Can I just leave her in the tank without the little breeding trap? Its just her in the tank


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

george said:


> TBemba, I have the same nursery, but to be honest, I don't understand all those accesories what are to be used for. I used the nursery and the lid. Id you know where I can get a turotial or something like that .. thanks.
> 
> Other than that .. it works great. In my breeding tank (used for platy and swordtail frys) i put some plants and there is is .. no stressed mother high survival rate for frys. Oh and Fish_man, I found this food excelent for frys.


I personally have the floating one 

There is a fake bottom this allows the fry to fall through and a divider so you can have more than one female in at a time.

The sides are channeled to allow tank water to flow thru the trap. But if you have floating plants ,duckweed or java moss and no predatory fish you should have no trouble leaving her in the main tank.

I have seen guppies eat the new born


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

george said:


> Oh and Fish_man, I found this food excelent for frys.


Thank you George, 
How long have you been feeding your fry with this "Hikari First Bites" food?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh well.... to be honest I think about 3-4 weeks. But sometimes I also give them flakes or crushed tetra granules or even live food when I feed the parents.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, I use ordinary flake food crumbled in a dust. But I feel that my platies grow to slow. They are two month old now and are still like a fry.

I will try that special fry food.


----------

